# Anybody looking for a pretty adult boy for performance?



## Sutton Bend (Jul 28, 2010)

FP the date at the top of that website post is from February 25, 2009. Is that right? Do you know if he is still available?


----------



## Feralpudel (Jun 28, 2010)

Sutton Bend said:


> FP the date at the top of that website post is from February 25, 2009. Is that right? Do you know if he is still available?


I think he is still available. I first saw a note about him on the puppies blog here:

Can.Ch.Marechal Opal Violet (Australian Import)


----------



## Sutton Bend (Jul 28, 2010)

Thanks FP it sure does look like he is available. WOW.


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

Oh Man! I AM looking for a working male poodle! Unfortunatly, right now i cannot have another dog. So sad. I would take him in a heartbeat if i could. Perhaps if he is still available within the next year when i can, i will take him.


----------



## CelticKitti (Jul 1, 2010)

Ooooo....


----------



## vtomblin (Jul 18, 2010)

Tang is really sweet. But he is busy and would need 'work' to do. I really liked him. My parents are thinking about him too. But we are worried about him getting along with Phoenix. Santos is Deborah's other intact male and he decided he was the alpha and they have to be separate all the time. Sookie's dam is Tang's littermate both from Australia. Deborah also has one male and a female from Sookie's litter available. Deborah is good people and tests all her stock thoroughly. A breeder with principles. That would be neat if one of you got one of Sookie's relations.


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

ohhhh my i'm in love hes bernie with no crooked jaw  

he;s still intact?


----------



## Feralpudel (Jun 28, 2010)

vtomblin said:


> Tang is really sweet. But he is busy and would need 'work' to do. I really liked him.


I got the impression from Deborah's post that she wanted him in a working home. That's neat that you got to meet him--he looks like a great dog for the right person.


----------



## vtomblin (Jul 18, 2010)

He is intact right now. She might want 1 more breeding from him but may collect him and neuter. He really liked herding and could get a title easily. Also has shown an interest in tracking.


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

he's just to gorgoeus. Good thing i can't afford another dog right now.... nor do i need one (as much as i want *L*) 

He says he wants to be a flyball dog


----------



## Feralpudel (Jun 28, 2010)

neVar said:


> He says he wants to be a flyball dog


Did ya hear that, CelticKitti?


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

Lol


----------



## CelticKitti (Jul 1, 2010)

Feralpudel said:


> Did ya hear that, CelticKitti?


I'm not listening!!! La La La La :argh:


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

Lol we could share him


----------

